# Steelhead in Ausable



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

Fished the lower Ausable Sat and Sun with some success. Although salmon were still present on the beds I decided to target some early steelies. Managed to go 1 for 2 and was pleased with the results to say the least. It sure does get your blood pumping to see them dance across the surface displaying their beautiful colors. With the colder temps moving into the area, it will only be a matter of time before they head up in greater numbers. Tight lines.
pal


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

What were you using for bait? If spawn, how fresh?

As long as weather looks somewhat promising, I will be up on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

Drifting spawn. Didn't have any fresh of my own since I used the last of it couple weeks ago, so I had to purchase some from Wellman's.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

Sweet! Let me know when your going up again. Hemish is in too.:coolgleam


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Did those fish have boots on? I only ask because there is so little water they can hardly swim upstream.:lol:

Nice fishing. Good to hear there are a couple around. Hopefully their Brethren are getting ready to run, too.


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

nice going onthe steelies, with the weather we had saturday you earned them.I heard a few bigger fish have been moving into river, so should be getting better. I went to alpena, it was to tough for me to fish, wind and rain was just crazy up their. sounds like I should stayed closer to home.


----------



## fishing pal (Sep 21, 2007)

They are definetly in the deeper holes right now. Saw quite a few people fishing certain redds for the salmon still left in the river, but to target the chromers, I stuck to the troughs along the bends. And yeah, that wind and rain was something. Had to lean into it, so as to not get blown in and washed downstream.:lol:


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

Cousin Pat! Well done! You're an old pro now on the AS. Maxemus & I are thinking of a trip soon, wanna meet up there?


----------

